
Finally, accurate iPhone numbers (270,000) - pg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/25/apple-flash-270000-iphones-in-2-days/
======
aston
If by "accurate," you mean "not even counting through the first weekend of
sales."

It's hard to get a sense of how many people out there have iPhones based on
the initial spike.

